# Gray drainage ditch rocks



## Rhinox

Short of stopping by the side of the road and filling up the back of my SUV, anyone know where to find this type of rock and what kind it is? I think its a type of limestone, but I never find it at the landscaping places. It must be available somewhere in bulk though because I see it all over in ditches or anywhere for drainage purposes, in various sizes from fist size all the way up to basketball size.

I've been seriously considering grabbing some from a couple places around me where I've seen them - they're aesthetically pleasing to me (the size and shape, not the color, which will end up brown or green) and I think it would be nice if all my rocks looked roghly the same rather than all different colors and shapes. Whats stopped me from nabbing them is A) I don't want to get arrested , and B) these rocks are found in runoffs and ditchs along roadways and I just don't know what type of pollutants I might introduce to my tank and put my stock at risk. If I can find them from the source for a few cents a lb, I'd be happy with that. If not, I'll probably still grab some from somewhere and clean carefully.

But if anyone can help me out with an identification or typical sources for this type of rock, I'd appreciate it.

Edit: lots of searching on the web tells me that this type of rock is called riprap and can be limestone or granite commonly, and in my area of the world it is usually limestone. But, I have still been unable to locate a source 

Thanks!

Pic for reference (found on web):


----------



## Dook

Do you have Alcan in Ohio? If not, call your local office of Division of Highway and ask the appropriate person where they get it, or even if you can buy some they have at their stone depot.


----------



## bubG

I am sure that the "type" of rock differs based on your location but up here in western new york that type of stone is called rip rap. Around here we have several huge quarries where you can pick up this kind of stone, mostly used by contractors. I'm sure if you can locate an actual quarry around you they would be able to help you out. worth a phone call anyway


----------



## DJRansome

I think rip rap is more like the word "gravel". It can be any kind of stone but more refers to the size and shape. It's used to slow down water run off by highway departments and construction crews.


----------



## nhra_20

That rock in some locations is also called Breaker stone. You best bet is either a stone quarry, and maybe an excavation company or a concrete company. Maybe even find it at a construction site. They pay people to haul it off. Find out where they take it to. And with the rock you can boil it in a stainless steel pot to get any pollutants off it. Just don't use the wifes good pots!!


----------



## aaronjunited

looks like nice rock, would be really nice in a tank, very pleasing look about it.
Wish i could get it in UK.


----------



## Deeda

Around here it is usually limestone. Check out gravel supply companies or stoneyards in Cleveland. Ideal Builders is one. I think they are on Brookpark Road.

In Medina, Medina Cut Stone has a variety of various rock that would fit your needs. I buy all my rock from them.


----------



## venustus19

i live just west of cleveland and i have about 7 or so limestone in my tank... i just went to a local landscape/stone yard, and went thru there piles... i grabbed those 7, or maybe 10 ranging from like 15lbs-35lbs, and gave them like $10... went home, gave a good rinsing and thru them in my tank... i love the look of limestone in cichlid tanks, as it gives a natural feel to them, IMO... i also have given thought to stopping on side of the road and snagging a few rocks... keep us posted as to what you find out, if any more about them...


----------



## Rhinox

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm not originally from the area, so I'm having a tough time locating the gravel yards. Also, the east suburbs are a PITA to get around, and pretty much all the places I would need to go to to check out rocks are a good drive away from where I live and these places don't have a lot of info online, so I'm trying to avoid needing to spend an entire day driving around the city looking for rocks.

The landscaping place I got the rocks for my 55g from had some nice granite boulders (pebbles), but they were $3 a rock and up. They're nice, but I wasn't thinking that I should have grabbed all rocks that were the same composition, rather than a hodge podge of colors. Looks OK in the aquarium shape and size, but the different types of rocks sorta throw everything off.

I have 2 places I know I can grab some of these rocks from nearby. One place is in a park, one of the cleveland metroparks, so I'm thinking not the best idea to steal rocks from there. The other place I might drive by on my way home today and see what I find. They're 20yds off the road or so, and I haven't seen them since last fall (snow keeps 'em covered), but they might be too small. Either way, I wanna grab like 50 of them just to make sure I have enough for a 125g, so I'm worried about the wrong person (cop) driving by at the wrong time and getting into trouble. I don't know if its against the law to take rocks from the side of the road, I guess it could be considered vanalism? idk, I'll let you know what I find. I'm driving my wife nuts, every time we're out driving and we pass some nice rocks, I point them out. :lol: Never a convenient time to stop though when I see them, and its usually somewhere I don't normally drive to so I never pass them again, and too far out of the way to warrant another drive just to get the rocks.


----------



## PauloSilva

Rhinox,

This stone is called rip-rap or gabion stone. It's dolomite limestock from the areas of Manitoulin. You being in Ohio I would imagine this stone is readily available with your proximity to Lake Erie. The stone comes in on barge. Do you have any Lafarge gravel docks, or is this just a Canadian subsidiary of Lafarge? Anyway, you should have no problem finding it and it will be dirt cheap considering the amount you want. Here you can purchase for about $25 per metric tonne.


----------



## Deeda

The problem with picking up 'wild' rocks is the potential for herbicide and chemical contamination from unknown sources.

Theft is theft. If they aren't on your property, they belong to another property owner or indirectly to the state of Ohio (Metroparks , drainage ditches, road projects, etc.).


----------



## bertolli

I grabbed some out of a storm drain right out side a pet shop in my area...
Heres a vid of the tank






Mine were brown and green and then I stuck my BN pleco in the tank and 2 days later it was spotless


----------



## cjacob316

sometimes those things are chunks of broken cement lol

also you don't know what people pour down those storage drains, and all the pesticides that run off peoples yards. those rocks are probably coated in all sorts of yummy fish killing ****


----------



## Electrophyste

*** used rock similar to what your showing here, got it from the same spots your talking about too, drainage ditches. all I did was wash it with a toothbrush and give it a nice long hot bath in some boiling water. they stack well and the dull color really brings out the color of the fish


----------



## patagonia

Hi. :fish:

Does anyone know if you can buy lace rock from local rock suppliers in the Cleveland area?


----------



## cms610

Rhinox said:


> Short of stopping by the side of the road and filling up the back of my SUV, anyone know where to find this type of rock and what kind it is? I think its a type of limestone, but I never find it at the landscaping places. It must be available somewhere in bulk though because I see it all over in ditches or anywhere for drainage purposes, in various sizes from fist size all the way up to basketball size.
> 
> I've been seriously considering grabbing some from a couple places around me where I've seen them - they're aesthetically pleasing to me (the size and shape, not the color, which will end up brown or green) and I think it would be nice if all my rocks looked roghly the same rather than all different colors and shapes. Whats stopped me from nabbing them is A) I don't want to get arrested , and B) these rocks are found in runoffs and ditchs along roadways and I just don't know what type of pollutants I might introduce to my tank and put my stock at risk. If I can find them from the source for a few cents a lb, I'd be happy with that. If not, I'll probably still grab some from somewhere and clean carefully.
> 
> But if anyone can help me out with an identification or typical sources for this type of rock, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Edit: lots of searching on the web tells me that this type of rock is called riprap and can be limestone or granite commonly, and in my area of the world it is usually limestone. But, I have still been unable to locate a source
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pic for reference (found on web):


Wondering how this turned out for you? I'm in western NY and recently grabbed a few of these rocks from a drainage ditch, but I'm a bit worried about any chemical contaminants. Did you send up buying or "adopting"?


----------



## imsobored152

DJRansome said:


> I think rip rap is more like the word "gravel". It can be any kind of stone but more refers to the size and shape. It's used to slow down water run off by highway departments and construction crews.


This ^ is correct. Just refers to loose stone, not any particular type
rip·rap
ˈriprap/
North American
noun
noun: rip-rap

1.
loose stone used to form a foundation for a breakwater or other structure.


----------

